# {RESOLVED}computer system disk not recovering windows



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I reinstalled my lexmark x73 printer and then i rebooted my system and left the lexmark cd in and when it rebooted it said non system disk. So i put the recovery disk in and it brought up three choices. 
1. recover windows
2. recover with cd rom support
3. recover without cdrom support
I chose 1 and it brought up the A:\> and i can't get past this point


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

boot with no cd in....

what is the message?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

All you should have to do is either reset the machine, if you have that button on front of the computer, or try hitting CTRL and ALT key, hold them down, and hit the DEL key twice, fast...keep trying, the computer should reset itself. Take the recover CD out, you should be fine. If nothing else works, type at the A:\>C: then hit Enter key....
at C:\>win and hit enter
or, C:\>exit and hit enter 

As soon as you can get something like a desktop, run a Scandisk of the hard drive.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I tried with no cd and it said insert non system disk
It will not let mehave c prompt only A and D:


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Let's see if it can boot into Safe Mode- when you start the computer, or restart it, hold down CTRL Key....when a menu comes up, select Safe Mode....this will be slower to finish than regular Windows...and it will look greyed out, due to video drivers not running....go into Device Manager, note any yellow ! marks or red x's....and copy the device they are attached to down exactly, so you can post it here... especially check the hard disk controllers section....and the Disk Drive>> see if your hard drive is listed as it used to be. 
When you try to boot to Windows....or if you can see the black screen with white text....is your hard drive listed, with the right amount of megabytes of space? Like this: Samsung 2046D 20555MB for example??


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I tried holding down ctrl key and tried safe mode it stil only brings me up the A prompt. when computer comes up it says boot from atapi cd-rom failure disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter. I can not get the c prompt or the d prompt


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

seid21 


Are you booting with a boot floppy? It should not go to the A: prompt without a floppy in the drive. Do you have one?

Let us know


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hmm- By any chance do you have a Packard Bell computer? When using Restore CDs with those, there is a special boot floppy disk that comes with the computer to enable the process...is it a PB? 
Did you make a floppy startup or bootdisk? You might try booting with that, and it should get you to an A:\>

If so, try changing by typing at the A:\>C: then, Enter key.
OR: Have you been into the BIOS on your computer- and do you know what key or keys to press to get into it? 
If you can enter BIOS setup> look for Boot Priority, Boot Order, whatever is there to set the drive that it looks to first for boot files....either CDROM, floppy, or hard drive....try setting it to C: or hard disk, then Save and Exit to keep your changes....


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

there is no floppy in the A drive and yes i know where bios is and it only has floppy, cdrom, hdd-0, hdd-1,hdd-2,hdd-3,LS120.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

WELL I CAN GET THE D PROMPT TO COME UP IF I CHOOSE THE OPTION RCOVER WITH CD-ROM SUPPORT. BUT STILL GET NO C PROMPT
I ALSO MADE A MISTAKE IT IS WINDOWS ME. PLEASE HELP


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Since you have WindowsME- you need to make a bootdisk- you can download one at www.bootdisk.com or make one from your own computer. Here are directions: http://www.duxcw.com/digest/Howto/software/windows/winme/startup/page1.html

This disk that you make should allow you to get to a C: prompt or back into windows, hopefully. Let us know.
Not sure what type of Restore your system has, whether you would lose all your files, data, programs in the process, so hold off on that. 
There is a System Restore feature in win ME, too, different from the manufacturer's Restore, that can roll back the system to before this problem happened....you will need to narrow down exactly when the problem first occurred, and read up on the System Restore in ME, should be in Help, and there are many posts about it in previous posts here, just use Search tab up top of the forums windows....or any good search engine.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

> I reinstalled my lexmark x73 printer and then i rebooted my system and left the lexmark cd in and when it rebooted it said non system disk.


 If your computer is set to boot from the CD Drive before the Hard Drive boots. And you had a CD in the drive, I imagine you would get that message. It's the same message youwould get if youbooted with a non system floppy in the A drive. Have you tried just starting the computer with no disks in any drive to see if you can boot normally?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Mo- Way back in thread they said they tried, got another message...but, I think they typo'd when they posted "non-system disk" I would think that should have been, "Insert system disk" dont you?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Byteman,
Sorry. I should have read more carefully. Has anyone suggested a sys C yet?

Using the Win ME bootdisk, when you get to the A:\> 
type


Sys C: and press enter.

You should get a message, System Transferred.
Restart the computer without the Bootdisk and see if you get into Windows now.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

nothing is working. WHen i take out the recovery cd it won't even let me have the a dir. I made a boot cd and it won't let me run it. help


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

ok I got a tip elsewhere to try and type edit c:\windows\sys.ini and this brought me to a blue screen that said it was unable to locate. I went into the file and tried to open the command com and it said it was unable to locate it. I don't know if this will help but I finally got to a different screen


----------



## danielno8 (Oct 18, 2002)

I thought non system disk meant it couldnt find n operating system??it might also say invalid system disk??What is the boot sequence??I'm prob TOTALLY wrong here....


Daniel


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

it only said non system disk when I first rebooted my computer when I left the lexmark cd in it so I put the master recovery disk in and it will take it as a system disk.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

IT SEEMS I CAN'T FIND NO SOLUTION SO HERE IS ALL THE INFORMATION THAT i can give you on my computer.
intel 810 agpset bios f0r6wmmc7 f6
check system health ok, vcore a=1.70v
main processor: intel clereon (tm) 600mhz
<cpuid:0686,patch id: 00007

award plug and play bios extension v1.0a
primary master: fujitsu mpeg3204at e80c2
primary slave:none
secondary master: ltn4855 juoc
sec. slave:none

press del to enter setup
01/16/2001-i810-47b27x-ga6wmmc7c-00
cpu processor installed extended mem.63488
cpu clock:600 mhz cache mem:128k

diskette drv A:none
disk drv b: none
prim. master disk: lba, udma 66, 20497
pri. sla. disk:none
sec. master disk:cdrom,udma 33
sec. slave disk:none
primary master hdd smart capability enabled
pci device listing
bus no. deviceno. func.no vendor id device class irq
0 1 0 8086 display controller 11
0 31 1 8086 ide controller 14
0 31 2 8086 serial bus controller 5
0 31 5 8086 multimedia device 12
1 3 0 127a simple comm. controller 11
acpi controller 9
device id 7121
2411 
2412 
2415
1025
verifying dmi pool data
boot from atapi cdrom....failure
disk boot failure, insert system disk and press enter.
also under the standard cmos features it does not detect the sec. master capacity cylinder, heads,precomp,landing zone and sector. I don't know if any of this will help but I am trying


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there an option in the bios to change boot order to the c: drive first?

Did you try tapping the F 8 key to access safemode.....

Has anyone suggested a scanreg /restore?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

ok here is the scenerio. I called the manufactuerer of my harrdrive and they said to partition it and reformat it. I done that and then I have a command to go to fd2. This takes me through recovery and says take out master recovery cd and reboot I do that and this is when it brings up the win98 logo screen then goes to a black screen that says (take out master recovery and insert win98 cd not the one that says windows starts here and press any key to continue) I have no win98 cd I did not recieve one with my computer just a master recovery disk. I tried take out cd and just try it without a cd and it says D:win98> it will go no farther. Any suggestions. I still can't get it to detect my floppy drive. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Here's the scenario.........why you would call the manufacturer of the hard drive is beyond me..........why they would have you fdisk and reformat without knowing the entire situation, again, is beyond me......

It seems to me that you've had other suggestions which weren't followed (sys c:, scanreg /restore) .....I think you're kinda stuck in a corner now............

And I see way back, you were asked what make/model computer you had.............that appears to have gone unanswered as well.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Well I did place the name of my computer you aren,t just looking in the right spot. It is a Intel clereon tm 600mhz. I called the manufactuerer of my harrdrive because I had the place I got the computer from told me to call them for help. I tried c:\ what you said and it would not let me have the C:\prompt it said not A specified drive


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Intel celeron is the processor..............and 600 mhz is the speed of the processor..............

and you never indicated that you tried the suggestions........it does help to have that information if anyone is going to try to assist you.........


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I have tried all of the suggestions to no avail.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can we determine that you don't have a major name brand computer yet? They are the only ones I can recall having a restore cd rather than a 'real' Windows installation cd.......

Can you access the bios setup? Does the hard drive appear there? Does the floppy drive appear there?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

when I go into bios and enter the cmos features itsays this:
Ide primary master 20497
capacity:20497
cyl. 39714
head:16
precomp:0
landing zone:39713
sector:63

All of the rest have nothing such as the ide primary slave, ide sec. master,ide secondary slave. It does not detect my floppy either it says:
drive A: none
Drive B: none
Floppy 3 mode support:disabled


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there a choice to hit your enter key to recognize the floppy? Can you open the case and double check the floppy connections? When the computer attempts to restart, does the floppy drive light come on at all?

Also, make/model computer? Please.........or custom built?


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

If you have a recovery cd, then you have a computer from a major manufacturer such as gateway, compaq, E-machine, etc.

Look at the front of the machine. what does it say? 

Look at the recovery disk itself. What does it say?...Does it have a logo on it?

I am thinking its either a Compaq or an HP if its choking after a repartition. 

Both those manf use a system save partition and the older recovery disks didn't actually repartition, it just assumed the partition would be there and tried to copy files.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I am not sure where to find the make and model of the computer i put all the information I can get up about 5 or 6 post. As far as the floppy light it stays on all the time. I have tried the cables and they are connected good and tight and there is the enter to detect only on the ide primary, pri. slave, sec.master,sec,slave.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where did you buy the computer? Who did you call earlier that suggested you call the hard drive manuacturer? Did any brochures, books, paperwork come with the computer.............


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

the name of the company is Allied marketing group inc. The only book I recieved is called GA-6WMMC7SERIES
INTEL 810/810E AGPSET
USERS MANUAL


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

WELL I called the company I got the computer from and they said it was an Intel. I can not find a name anywhere on it. I am sorry I can't get you that


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I forgot the cd has on it:

Master recovery
pack 1/4/12

02\27\02 recovery system
v02402 modem drivers
sound drivers
video drivers 
that is all that is on the cd face


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is this stuff printed professionally or handwritten, or does it appear to be a burned cd?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does this company make sense?

http://www.alliedmarketinggroup.com/


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

The cd looks professional. I don't understand if company makes sense. That is the company that you posted a web site on


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So you know that company, and that is where you got your computer...........? If so, they claim to sell only name brands..........can you call them and tell them you want other info than "INTEL" --- Intel doesn't build computers, they only do motherboards and cpus........


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

name of my computer is duracom is what they said


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Never heard of that one.......you might just ask them if you've reformatted the hard drive, will their restore cds still work........I'm guessing they won't have any solid or good answers on that one.....wonder if they built a separate partition for the restore cd to find...........thinking out loud here...........

In the meantime, go here and download a windows 98 boot disk............

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

Save it to your desktop, not to a floppy disk..........then double click on it, and follow the instructions to create a boot floppy........

Now, put this in the problem computer and turn it on.........choose with cdrom support...........do you see info scrolling by that says cdrom found = 1 or something similar?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

As far as the floppy light it stays on all the time. 

If this is the case then the floppy drive cable is reversed. Try reversing it.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I have made the disk as you have instructed and I am now going to try switching the floppy drive cable as you have instructed and try the boot disk. I also called them and they said they have no idea. Surprise, surprise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

> I tried take out cd and just try it without a cd and it says *D:win98>* it will go no farther


 It takes you to that prompt without anything in any drive? 
Do it again. When it gets to 
D:\win98

Type *setup* and then press enter. What happens?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

typing setup gives me bad command or file name. I have a floppy again I changed out the cable and it works now. I went to the bootdisk option 1 recover with cdrom and it goes through a process then says preparing to start windows this may take a few minutes please wait. I wait then it brings up:

Diagnostics succesfully loaded to drive E:\
drive F:=driver mscd001 unit 0.
I hope this is what you wanted to know


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You must have 2 paritions on your hard drive.........C and D....

Will it change to an F: prompt or does it say invalid drive specification?

If so, you need to check the connections on the cdrom as well.........


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I have a pri. dos partition c
I have a logical drive dand e
As far as the cd rom it works if I put a cd in it it will show me it's dir. but in bios it doesn't detect the capacity or head, or landing zone, cylinder etc.
So please be more specific.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

With all of those partitions, the boot disk will probably move the cd down to G:

As Candy said, what happens if you go to F: or G: and type setup with the cd in?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

It says not a specified drive.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, confused here............... 

You said in the post before your last one, you can put a cd in and get a directory? How? What drive letter?

And BTW, the bios does give that same information for cdroms as it does for hard drives....so there will be no cylinders, heads, etc. It will just show as an ATAPI device or CDROM......


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

ok, My cdrom drive is labled f:\. as far as my bios where the cdrom should be it says enter. on the harddrive it says enter 20497. I don't understand this.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, forget about the bios for now......it looks like the hard drive is there and the cdrom is there.........leave it alone.

Now, when you boot with the bootable floppy disk....it stops at an a: prompt, correct?

type

F:
then hit enter.........

does the drive letter change?

If so, type

dir
then hit enter

do you get a directory of the cd contents? (there IS a disk in the drive, correct?)


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

WHEN i BOOT THE COMPUTER UP WITH THE CDROM CD IT COMES TO A INALID MEDIA TYPE IN DRIVE d. It comes to a d:\
If i type dir it brings me up some of my files on the disk. The other files are on a:\ I don't understand this. Now when I boot with the floopy disk It brings me to an A:\ prompt and if I type f:\dir it brings me up some of the files and I can't find the rest of the files like I do when I boot with the disk on any drive. I hope this helps you.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

When at the F:\> prompt, type dir. What do you see? Post back with the directories/files displayed...


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

It says:
Vol. in drive F is recovery
F:\dir
aol6 exe 30,614,600
bootcat bin
bootimg bin
cac 
duracom 
dx80eng exe 11,475,632
ibm233 
ibm333 
ie5 
ie6 
junoinst exe 7,997,149
legacy 
That is all under F:\drive


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't know what happened in that last post so here it is again
aol6 exe 30,614,600
bootcat bin 2,040
bootimg bin 1,474,560
cac 
duracom 
dx80eng exe 11,475,632
ibm233 
ibm333 
ie5 
ie6 
junoinst exe 7,997,149
legacy 
I hope this one turns out


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

After CAC is dir after duracom is dir also after ibm233 is dir, after ibm333 is dir,after ie5 is dir,after ie6 is dir, and after legacy is dir.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seid21:_
> *I don't know what happened in that last post so here it is again
> aol6 exe 30,614,600
> bootcat bin 2,040
> ...


No idea what sort of a cd this is...however I see these files here...bootimg and bootcat...what are the contents of the ibm233, ibm333, cac, *duracom*. Guess Windows files are in the duracom directory...just a guess...

As you can notice, I edited and quoted your post...


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

what should the window files be called. 
i told you if i boot with the disk in it puts mor files off the cd in the a:\dir. because when I take out the cd and type dir at the a:\ prompt there is no dir


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seid21:_
> *WHEN i BOOT THE COMPUTER UP WITH THE CDROM CD IT COMES TO A INALID MEDIA TYPE IN DRIVE d. It comes to a d:\
> If i type dir it brings me up some of my files on the disk. The other files are on a:\ I don't understand this. Now when I boot with the floopy disk It brings me to an A:\ prompt and if I type f:\dir it brings me up some of the files and I can't find the rest of the files like I do when I boot with the disk on any drive. I hope this helps you. *




Whats the D drive? Whats the F drive?

When I said Windows files, I meant the *cab* files and the other important files for windows setup.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Well it is confusing when I boot with the floppy the f:\drive is the cdromand the d drive is I don't know the only thing in there is d:win98 and no files. When I boot with out the floppy the d: drive is the cdrom and there is no f:drive and no e:\ drive. But with the floppy there is also files in the E: prompt not sure what e: drive is.
I don't know where to find the cab files I am new at this. I hope I answered your question


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Try this -

Boot with the floppy. As you posted, F drive will be the Cdrom. D drive has only win98 and no other files. So change the prompt from A:\> to D:\>...once at the A:\> prompt try these commands sequentially -

*d:* [enter]

You should be taken to the D:\> prompt, now type -

*cd win98* [enter]

Once at the D:\Win98> prompt, type -

*setup* [enter]

Does windows setup start?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

ok i tried your instructions and it does not start. I called the place where I got the computer and got them to send me another master recovery disk. I recieved it a little while ago I tried to do what the instruction said goto recover windows. This brought me up a new screen that the other master recovery disk did not. It brought up type agree to continue with recovery. I did so then it went through some steps on its own and then brings up:
d>cd win98
invalid directory
d>mesetup.bat
bad command or file name
d>mssetup.bat
bad command or filename
d>cd win95
invalid dir
d>mesetup.bat
bad command or filename
d>mssetup.bat
bad command or filename
d>cd i386
invalid dir
d>xpsetup.bat 
bad command or filename
d>
Should i repartition or format. When I usually do this I use the fd.bat on the disk. this does it automatically. Then it says restart your computer and run option 3 and type fd2. I do that and it formats. Then when it is done it says take out cd and reboot computer. I do that and it brings up the windows 98 logo screen and then goes to a black screen that says insert windows98 cd and press any key to continue. I can't do that because Idon't have a windows 98 cd. I ran scandisk on this new disk and it says 2 clusters damaged on drive a: I try to fixit and it says other damaged areas are stopping it from fixing it. The old cd doesn't have all the files this new cd does. If someone can help I don't care If I have to start from the beginning just someone please help me


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

If by the message about damaged clusters on drive A: you have a bootdisk in the floppy drive, it may be the files on it are damaged- you may try making a new one, use a new floppy disk when you do, and perhaps write-protect it by pulling down the little tab on the back of the floppy disk. If you are not using a bootdisk when you see that message, or you typed that wrong, please post back.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

i TYPED IT correct the a:drive is the master recovery disk as well as the d: drive when boot with the master recovery disk. If you take out the disk and type dir on a: it says not reading drive. if you put it back in it shows dir. it is the same for the d: drive if you boot with the disk.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

It seems to be a problem with the master recovery disk itself...you've to talk to the vendor directly...


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes I have talked to them but since the warranty is up they won't help me. I had to beg for them to send me another disk and it is better than the first but still corrupted. anything I can do to get any windows o.s on this pc


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

To get a windows on this PC you definetely have to buy a new disk...from MS...

One q, are the contents in this cd same as the earlier disk? The same folders...

aol6 exe 30,614,600 
bootcat bin 2,040 
bootimg bin 1,474,560 
cac (dir) 
duracom (dir) 
dx80eng exe 11,475,632 
ibm233 (dir) 
ibm333 (dir) 
ie5 (dir) 
ie6 (dir) 
junoinst exe 7,997,149 
legacy (dir)


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Yes but that is only half of the contents the other half are under the a: prompt I will go write them down and post back to you


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Please do that...


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I f i try to pull up the dir. of a: after I boot up and take cd out it says volume in drv a: has no label: general failure reading drv a:
now this is what is in the first disk:
Attrib.exe
auto.exe
autoexec.exe
command.com
confi.sys
config.sys
debug.exe
delpart.txt
edit.com
extract.exe
fd
fd.bat
fd2.bat
fdisk.exe
flashpt.sys
format.com
himem.sys
insert.txt
mscdex.exe
oakcdrom.sys
oeminfo.ini
reboot.txt
reboot2.txt
rec.txt
recover.txt
smartdrv.exe
win98.inf
y
df.bat
test.txt
The second cd has all those but df.bat and test.txt and has a few more agree.bat
agree.txt
cdplay.exe
deltree.exe
mssetup.inf
noname.exe
sys.com
Now under the E: which is the other part of the cd has all those you posted and a few more such as internet manuals msjavx86.exe 5,316,176 and xpsp1_en.exe 140,440,152. Now this is all there and I can get into edit and files I look at some of them say can't find driver for cdrom could this be a problem since some of my files are split into the a: and e: hope this helps


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thats normal, the files arent split...thats how you'll see the files when you use a bootable cd.

Generally the main, bootable OS files which are written from image files or the bootable floppies itself are accessed from the A:\> drive. The files there install the needed drivers to access the Cdrom in DOS. And thats how you'll get the extra F:\> drive for the Cdrom.

The confusing part is  You've the files related to Windows 98 and some related to Windows XP. What sort of a cd is that?

win98.inf - Win 98

xpsp1_en.exe 140,440,152 - Win XP SP1...

I dont think this file will run from DOS, but try to execute the *cdplay.exe* file...

*cdplay* [enter]

What happens? Error message?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

When I do as you say the cursor goes down to the next line and is just flashing no message no sound and the computer won't even let me do a ctrl=alt=del to restart like it is froze up


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

as far as the cd goes I am not sure the only thing it says on it is:
master recovery
pack1/4/12/15
11/20/02 recovery system
v102902 modem drivers
sound drivers
video drivers
That is all on top of the cd


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok, it is weird...I've to go now...some work...will check back later, but what are the contents in the D and E drives?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

The only thing in the d: is win98 withno filesand the E: has the items you posted above such as bootimg etc.
Thanks anyway for your input


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

What is win98? A folder? 

If so, what are the contents in the win98 folder in D drive? Are there any files? If so how many? Just the number...


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

win98 is a dir with 0 files itsays;
.
..
0files


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oops!

Btw did you check the contents of the duracom folder? If not then check that.

Also, once at the F:\> or the cdrom prompt type -

*dir/s *.cab* [enter]

What happens? Any cab files found? If so where?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Ok I have reloaded the windows 98 se full version on my computer and it was successfull. Now when it comes up it will not detect my modem. It is not in the list of modems. Mine is the conexant soft56k. Any suggestions.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

If it shows an entry for "PCI Communication Device" in Device Manager, that is your modem....you have the driver, if the modem is the same as came in PC from factory, on that CD....as you posted a ways back. If it has been changed, you should have the install disk around somewhere, for the Conexant. There are places to download a driver if you need to. Might pay to start off with the one on a CD you have, then possibly upgrade if you need to. 

The driver installation is pretty routine, 
hit Remove for the modem (PCI Comm Device) and run the modem driver setup or install file for your operating system and model...reboot ...it should then detect the modem, ask for location of driver, point it to the folder the install went to. By the way, you left out of your last post just how you got the install to work?? Care to fill us in?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I bought a win98 se full version cd and ran it to reinstall windows.
I have a modem but it can't find the driver I messed up in the last post. It is was not on the new cd I bought in the list of modems. I try to use my master recovery disk and try to get the driver from there and it works but when I try to connect to the internet it says can't detect a dialtone sometimes and the rest of the time it says hardware failure.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

It's no wonder- the Windows CD doesn't contain a lot of drivers, they are usually provided by an install disk when you buy a device like a modem. Is there any missing numbers from your info about the exact model of the modem- I did see the Conexant info back a few posts, but there might be something more, maybe you wrote it down someplace? Can you look at the modem itself- see anything more than you posted before? 
Look for the PCI Communications Device entry in the Device Manager- is it there? Your modem may have failed- how old is it, and has it connected or dialed out at all since any reinstallation was done?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

The only thing it says on the modem itself is Model 56 Fwpc1
56hsp. The only thing in it sees modem in my device manager.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Check this link,

http://www.modem-drivers.com/drivers/53/53128.htm

When it prompts for a username, password just enter -

Username - drivers
Password - all

If that doesnt work then try the reverse -

Username - all
Password - drivers

Download the file, install the drivers and see if that solves the issue.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That's a Best Data modem, I have the same one in one computer.....

Try here:

http://www.bestdata.com/tech/a56fwidentify.htm

and it is 56 FWPCI


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I am lost. I want to take all of the old modems I tried to install off the master recovery disk and start over with the one I downloaded. how do I do this? when I try to use the driver I downloaded it says can't find the information on specified drive. Do I have to unzip it or what, If so I don't have winzip on that computer so what do I do?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, you will need to expand it using Winzip, or something equivalent.

Winzip is available for free download as well........

http://www.winzip.com/ddchomea.htm


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Well I tried to download winzip but it is too big for my 1.44mb. is there one smaller or something different I can use. also os there another diskette I can buy that has more space that will work in a 1.44 mb floppy drive. aprreciate the help


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Download this extraction tool, which you've to execute at Command Prompt...

Download Pkunzip

Pkunzip Info


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

ok I have my computer back up and running and I am on it right now. I have another problem now, in the control panel under display and under settings it only has two options such as 2 colors or 16 colors. It has no 256 colors or any others. It also will not let me adjust the pixels such as 640x480. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You've to install the video drivers. Do you've the drivers CD? If yes, install the video drivers and that should solve the problem.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi- Glad you got this running again- the video adapter drivers need to be reinstalled. You should have those on one of your two CDs. If not, post the brand and model number of your video display card and we will get a link to download one. The replacing is done from Device Manager, Display, Properties, Driver....click "Change" or Update Driver.... 
The video driver setup.exe file will start the driver install....then, after that, you go to Device Manager, etc. 
If you have to download a new driver, it will probably be a .zip file, but you have the PKUNZIP program or WinZip so no problem. Did you reinstall the motherboard drivers? Things like AGP for video, USB chip drivers, hard disk controllers are important.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I am sorry can you all put it in more lamen terms I don't understand


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Do you've a *drivers* cd? You've to install the device drivers for your video card. Byteman already posted, if you know what make/model the video card is, let us know about that and we can help better!


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

where do i get the model or name of my adapter? I also have a question mark in device manager on other devices eith a plus sign out to the side and when I click on it it brings up pci multimedia device and unknown device with exclamation points in yellow.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Could try www.belarc.com it gives pretty detailed info on system installs.

John


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

It depends. If the video is onboard then you've to know the make/model of the motherboard. If its a seperate card you've to open up the case then check the card for the make/model info.

Is it onboard or seperate card?


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't have no idea what does it look like. How do you tell


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Did you ever open the computer's cabinet? The cover/case. You've to open that and check for the card to which the monitor's cord is connected.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

where the cord from the monitor plugs in it says foxconn. I also ran that belcar that byteman suggested but I don't know what I am looking for.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

The foxconn seems to be the 'connector' not the video/graphics card. You've to open up the case then check where the cord is connected. Is it connected to a socket on the motherboard or a seperate card?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Byteman?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bassetman:_
> *Byteman?  *


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I have it open but i am still confused about what i am looking for. I know you said video graphics card but what is it a chip or what. I am sorry about this but I just don,t know what it looks like


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I have done it everything is working correctly on my computer. Now if someone can tell me how to make a backup of my files that I need in case this ever happens again I will not be totally in the dark. I need to know what files drivers,etc.......


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Glad you did it! So what solved it? You installed the video drivers? How?

As far as taking the backups is concerned, what data do you want to backup? Files/programs/Windows? What? Depends on the data. If its just files say documents, mp3s...you can copy them onto a CD. If its Windows+Programs/Installed Software then you should use a disk imaging utility and make the image of a partition itself. You can copy that to a CD and that should help!

One of the best disk imaging utitlities is Norton Ghost. A free alternate is XXCopy


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

i found the driver on the master recovery disk, the only reason i couldn't find it was everytime I went to use it it said it is not the driver that matches but I clicked use it anyway and it worked. I want to backup my pc so in case it crashes again i will be able to bring it back up such as the windows system,etc....


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Good!

If you want to backup Windows+Programs+Files, go for XXCopy. I havent tried XXCopy myself, but have tried Norton Ghost and its one of the best!

If you want to buy Norton Ghost good or else go for XXCopy.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Well i thought it was running ok but I81XGHLP caused an invalid page fault in module unknown and I don't understand or know how to make up a backup disk of my windows system files in case my computer crashes again


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Guess the I81XGHLP error is related to your Graphics driver. If you get the same error again, re-install the video drivers.

As far as the taking the HDD backups is concerned...check the XXCopy site and follow the instructions there. That should help.


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

Well I have fixed that problem now I have a few more, Yes more problems. Now I can't here any sounds coming out of my speakers it is in the out connection on the back of my pc. I tried to go into volume control in cd player to check the settings but it will not open up. Also I downloaded a game off the internet that I have on everyone of my computers but when I try to open it I get a black screen then it goes back to the desktop but displays no error messages or anything any thoughts on these problems.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi- Sounds like you need to reinstall the sound drivers for the pc- go back to that Master Recovery CD, look for the sound or audio driver category....there may be some directions on a file on that CD, so also look for a Browse this CD tab to display the files. It might also have a menu to select Help. You should see something about installing or replacing one missing program, you do not want to do a System Restore as I take it and lose your data. Some games do change to a DOS type or very low resolution screen when the start, go to total black for a few seconds....but they are supposed to come up and run....sounds here like your video driver is either not fully loaded, or very old, you could try getting to the support site for the pc or at least the video card/adapter/onboard chip to download a newer driver.
DirectX could also be part of the problem. Don't replace DirectX yet, until the video problem is finished. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

well I will try your suggestions I also have something under device manager. It says other devices with a question mark and It has a plus sign and under it is unsupported devices but itsays it is working properly but when I try to update driver there is only one and when i click on it it says it is not the proper driver and may not work properly


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi - Is there any entries in Device Manager under 
the "Sound, video, multimedia" category...if so, please post them.




As with the video driver---we would have to know what audio card or chip you have there....to be able to tell you if that is the right driver or not....you can try again, follow where the speaker wire that plugs into back of computer goes, look for a card that is plugged into the motherboard, or if the wire goes along the row that is the edge of the motherboard, then you have an onboard audio chip....and would have to look for the chip, that lays flat on the motherboard....about an inch square, and it would say something about sound or audio, like Crystal Audio, or Yamaha, or ESS, those are some common brands. If it is an added-in card, like a modem that screws to the cover plates in the back of computerin a STACK arrangement, vertically, then you can look at the card itself...you can even, while the computer is turned off, wire unplugged to card from speakers, unscrew it take it out to read the labels...which will help us help you get the sound drivers reinstalled.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

seid- reading back, I see you had gotten the Belarc Advisor- if you still have it, or can go download it to a floppy disk and install it on this pc again, run it, see what it shows under "Multimedia" category....that will be your audio. Incidentally, for your video, that category is what brand and model of video, display, or graphics adapter you have...they all mean the same device. (what you were trying to get installed previously)


----------



## seid21 (Nov 18, 2002)

I would like to shout out a thanks to everyone who has helped on this subject Ireally appreciate everyones help. I know where to come next time I have a problem


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]

*Happy New Year*!!!


----------

